# My Latest Spanish Tree Rigs



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Wanted to share with you guys. Been fishing these for 3 years now. I give my word that they catch more than the guy beside you all other things equal. I see it every Spanish run. This is a blue/silver mix, gold and silver are also top colors to dress your hooks with. 










Good fishing. :fishing:


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'd like to see how you go about dressing the hook before it gets the straw sleeve and tied up...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Here you go. If you have any experience tying flies or jigs you should have no problem. If you want to dress your own hooks with no experience, a $10 vice, a bobbin, 210 denier thread, cement, and a couple packs of polar flash is all you need. A beer or two wouldn't hurt. You simply start wrapping where you see in this picture, cut a bit of polar flash, lay it up, wrap it to cover, whip finish, cement, and move to the next. Takes 30 seconds at most once you get the hang of it. I use orange thread because it's what I grabbed, and leave tag end because, well why not.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

good deal... thanks... I've been tying for 50+ years, I think I may be able to stumble thru it... what size hooks are you using?...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Rockfish1 said:


> good deal... thanks... I've been tying for 50+ years, I think I may be able to stumble thru it... what size hooks are you using?...


I think you can manage then.  
I'm using Eagle Claw 2/0 gold aberdeens. Gotta be gold.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

looking good!!!!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

that's about the size I was thinking... will have to get busy...


----------

